# From AW - "Releases To Lower Dolores River Certain In 2017"



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

"Releases for the lower Dolores River are certain in 2017, and the most probable February forecasts indicate 61 days of streamflow below McPhee Dam above 800cfs! Included in this season's preliminary release schedule, are 39 days above 2000cfs, and 4 days at 4000 cfs. Flows over Memorial Day weekend, are expected to be 2500cfs"

American Whitewater - Releases to Lower Dolores River certain in 2017.

I might be a bit early to get too excited, but this is promising!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to the local advocates and AW for the years of hard work!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes! What Philip Said!
I'm hoping two years in a row of boatable water help to put the Dolores into the front of River Runners minds, and spur us into supporting the groups that have been working there tails off for this river!!
I think last year saw a positive boater presence down there. We should be on our very best behaviour again, friendly to Locals, pick up trash meticulously, keep Booze and 420 on the D.L. around folks that live there, contribute to the economy when we can, basically act like the best river runners, that we all are. 
Freekin stoked for this water year!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be on the Dolores this spring again, but holy crap was it crowded last year, every patch of usable camping ground was -- used on the Slickrock to Bedrock stretch. 

Perhaps with a longer season the river corridor will not be as packed...though Memorial Day weekend will be crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes to all the posts, so far. Thanks for the GOOD VIBES!

To everyone reading this post, it should be noted that I, as a DRBA board member, have some access to info and some understanding of the pertinent issues/forces, but that DRBA does not have any "vote" in anything, we only have a seat at the discussion table, and that everything in this post is ONLY my best guess and opinion.

We will likely have a release that's counted in weeks, not days. Yes, Memorial Day will be ka-ray-zee, and so will the leading edge of the release, but anyone who can prioritize weekday launches will be rewarded. 

Yesterday, as the AW article came out, Ken Curtis (the DWCD water engineer) came on our local radio station KSJD (that interview is likely archived), to talk about this stuff and he tentatively predicted 30-70 days of boatable flows. He is a good guy, who really sympathizes with all sides, but who's job security is tied to the AG community's priorities. So, he tends to be very conservative and cautious in his public statements. 

What will be happening in the coming weeks, are communications and meetings between water managers, fishery managers, farmers and boaters, to discuss "shaping" the release for optimal benefit, for recreation, fish, river channel rehab (note: boater input, through proper channels is welcome. Proper channels would be the websites of DRBA, DWCD, AW, BLM, FB and similar. To be helpful, please keep your comments civil and articulate). 

This is the kind of opportunity we've all been waiting for, for a number of years. Finally, enough water to "play with". There should be enough water to implement some of these experimental, but untried, flow models, to finally start to see what works and what doesn't. Boaters will likely give up a few days of minimal flows, in order to have a few days of higher (channel flushing) flows. Also, there is a pretty good chance that the lake will fill before the traditional BOR target date of Memorial Day, which means the release may begin earlier in May, by necessity. This will also be a rare opportunity for folks to do the whole run, from Bradfield to Moab, which is about 215 miles (!!), or any shorter version, given all the access points. YAHOO!!

The best places for info are:

DWCD website.
Dolores Water Conservancy District
(They just switched to a new website and there is no current info yet, except for lake level info, but they will update release info as it comes in.)

DRBA's website.
Dolores River Boating Advocates

BLM Tres Rios office (headwaters to Bedrock).
https://www.blm.gov/co/st/en/fo/sjplc/recreation_and_travel_management/sjdolores.html

BLM Montrose (Bedrock to Gateway) 
https://www.blm.gov/co/st/en/fo/ufo/recreation/dolores_river_information.html

BLM Moab (Gateway to Moab)
There is something screwy going on with Utah BLM...can't seem to find the Moab BLM field office site (which used to exist).

AW's Dolores page.
https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Project/view/id/121/

LET'S GO BOATIN'!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Wade for everything you guys are doing. JT


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

BLM Moab (Gateway to Moab)
There is something screwy going on with Utah BLM...can't seem to find the Moab BLM field office site (which used to exist).

Thanks for sharing the good news about the Dolores flows for 2017!
The BLM, agency wide, recently switched the platform that they utilize for their web pages. As a result the vast majority of the site specific information is no longer available online. We continue to work with both the State and National offices in an effort to get State by State and localized Field Office information back up and available. 

Permits are required to run the Gateway to Dewey Bridge section of the Dolores and may be obtained by calling 435-259-7012 between 8 and 12 Monday through Fridays with the exception of Federal holidays. There are currently no private use limits and we can email your permit. In order to manage our workload we prefer that you coordinate your trip logistics and obtain the permit close to your launch date (or the date that you anticipate passing Gateway if on a longer float) rather than book a launch weeks in advance and not use the permit. 

Thank you for your patience during the web page transition and happy boating.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

BLM_Moab said:


> BLM Moab (Gateway to Moab)
> There is something screwy going on with Utah BLM...can't seem to find the Moab BLM field office site (which used to exist).
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news about the Dolores flows for 2017!
> ...


COOL! Thanks for the info, Jennifer!


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

jamesthomas said:


> Thanks Wade for everything you guys are doing. JT


And thanks for your support, JT. The river, she is callin'!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That's some encouraging news about DWCD Grumper! 
Hopefully we can continue to shape how Dolores water is handled, into a more balanced thing that benefits all interests reasonably well.

Definitely happy to give up a couple days of boatable flows for flushing out the river channel, the river needs this so very badly after all these years of almost no water in it.

A huge thanks to DRBA to, I know they have been working diligently for a long time, to help the cause of the Dolores, and boaters getting to see this amazing river, will definitely be continuing to support them as best I can.

Thanks for the permit info to, Jeniffer! Of places I've boated, the moab unit has been one of them that I think does a great job, so thanks!


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Out of curiosity, when releases look as good as this year, how far into the summer might you get runnable flows?

...just saw this: Flows greater than 1000cfs are predicted to last well into June. So I guess beyond that it starts to get dicey.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Believe 800 is when small rafts stop being able to run Gateway section, even lightly loaded with an experienced captain, but these flows should be from Mcphe, 800 in upper section would be better than downstream. Can't tell ya for Ponderosa section though,as I have not run it in about 12 years. If we have boating flows well into june from RES. Than Gateway section with any San Miguel flows, could run till.....? and packrafts/ duckies can run some very low water to.
Aw site would have some Beta, and please feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

It's been a long, long time since I've been on Dolores; 1977 was my last trip, but I recall flows 1,000 and above were good for our overloaded 16' and 18' rigs from McPhee down. At around 1,200 Snaggletooth got really interesting, and Bucks Alley would flat kick ass for anyone not completely ready for it.
Anyone have some room for an old guide?
I'm not nearly as fit as I was 40 years ago, but at least I don't drink nearly as much beer as I used to. Oh, and I doubt I will be much use as an "experienced guide" on the Dolores, you know, knowing where the rapids are, best camp sites, and so forth.
But, I do have my own sleeping bag and tent.
I will need a life jacket probably.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Lookie what I found in my box of guide books...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I have 2 of those. I'm looking right now. Schutzie, if you have a boat you should get on it this year. The Dolores is unique because you have all of the put in and take out options. People can bypass the more difficult sections if they choose and still run most of the river. I am going to try to do the whole enchilada. 215 river miles, 80 mile shuttle. You just cant beat that.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

jamesthomas said:


> I think I have 2 of those.


I'll buy one.


----------



## GS Dave (Jun 13, 2016)

I just saw a guide on ebay listed for $99


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

ill buy one of those guide books if the price is reasonable...


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

FYI all - Last year, and again this year, the map pages only, from the out-of-print Dolores River Guidebook, will be available for free at Colorado Love Outdoors, 28 W Main in Cortez. This offering is from local river runners, not DRBA or COLO (Colorado Love Outdoors). COLO is just the spot to pick up this map material. These are just regular notebook paper and are not in the shop yet, but will be soon.

Also, FYI - DRBA is working on an updated river map, but it is at least a year out.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I have more than one guidebook. Mine tend to get lost/stolen within days of their going out of print. They are not for sale, but feel free to invite me on a trip.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

grumper13 said:


> FYI all - Last year, and again this year, the map pages only, from the out-of-print Dolores River Guidebook, will be available for free at Colorado Love Outdoors, 28 W Main in Cortez. This offering is from local river runners, not DRBA or COLO (Colorado Love Outdoors). COLO is just the spot to pick up this map material. These are just regular notebook paper and are not in the shop yet, but will be soon.
> 
> Also, FYI - DRBA is working on an updated river map, but it is at least a year out.


Thanks, Grumper. I hope some shops have copies of the original guides for map dorks like me but I think this will help the community immensely and counter some of the unfortunate price gauging we saw last year.

Counting down the days....

Phillip


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

I posted this on another forum, but I have heard through the grapevine that a digital copy of the original guide book will be available for download on the public lands web site, for a small fee...


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

jamesthomas said:


> I think I have 2 of those. I'm looking right now. Schutzie, if you have a boat you should get on it this year. The Dolores is unique because you have all of the put in and take out options. People can bypass the more difficult sections if they choose and still run most of the river. I am going to try to do the whole enchilada. 215 river miles, 80 mile shuttle. You just cant beat that.


A boat?
No, no boat. You see, it's been a few years ................ however, I do know people who have boats.
And yes, fully intending to get on Dolores. Likely not before Memorial day, been there and done that.
Now, sometime in early June, that just might be the ticket.
I wonder where all my Sierra cups went to?


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

CSHolt said:


> I posted this on another forum, but I have heard through the grapevine that a digital copy of the original guide book will be available for download on the public lands web site, for a small fee...


Any update on this?


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

News Release yesterday from the Dolores Water Conservancy District ;

*2017 McPhee Release Update*


*March 6, 2017: Current hydrologic conditions will require McPhee to “spill” this year.*




Forecasts estimate that between 300 – 440 KAF of inflow should be expected from April through July.
McPhee sits at elevation 6904 (+/-) and only lacks 82 KAF to fill at 6924.
The expected minimum runoff is already on the ground in the snowpack.
 Therefore we expect a “spill” by mid-April. At McPhee, downstream water is actually released through the 5,000 CFS capacity river outlet works, matched to our Rocky Mountain hydrology and the Dolores Basin specifically. Therefore a “spill” is actually a managed release versus the uncontrolled or less controlled releases through a spillway near the top of the dam. This prevents the escapement of non-native fish that might predate on downstream natives.

We have plenty of storage to collect March inflows and anticipate starting the spill for rafting the 2nd & 3rd week of April as specific runoff conditions unfold. Snow and rain continue to accumulate and develop the final runoff totals and timing, so final operating details will continue to adjust until the end of the spill expected in June. We do expect between 40 to 60+ days of rafting flows above 800 CFS, with targets significantly higher, 1,200 – 2,000 CFS.

We’ll hold water to target Memorial Day and into June, but the actual runoff timing will drive the back end of the releases downstream. So right now, mid-April to late-May rafting flows below McPhee are very dependable and look to extend into June. Stay tuned for more updates as we get closer, after the March 15th forecast update.

You can also join Reclamation and DWCD for updates provided at the Operations Meeting at the Dolores Community Center 6:00 PM March 15, 2017.


http://doloreswater.com/


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm confident they'll figure out how to F~CK it up. Maybe we'll have a warm dry spring, yet they'll manage to trickle the water out at 500cfs, so there will only be enough for a week or two of boatable flows, but this will not be communicated by the damkeepers until the day after the flows are ramped up.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all,

FYI, in addition to the articles (and other input) which have been referenced in this thread, our local radio station, KSJD, does a monthly interview show called River Radio. Starting this morning (@ 7:30), they are doing a 3 part series on the upcoming spill on the Lower Dolores. This morning's show features Vern Harrell, the chief engineer for BOR at McPhee dam. April's show will feature a 5th generation local farmer and the May show will feature a local boater. Obviously, today's show has already aired as I type this, but this link (below) is where you can listen to this and all the other archived RR shows: 

River Radio | KSJD

Not sure when this show is available, but probably later today.

Enjoy....and LET'S GO BOATING!!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

fella said:


> I'm confident they'll figure out how to F~CK it up. Maybe we'll have a warm dry spring, yet they'll manage to trickle the water out at 500cfs, so there will only be enough for a week or two of boatable flows, but this will not be communicated by the damkeepers until the day after the flows are
> ramped up.


I agree and I won't spend a dollar in a community that supported the dam with 95% of the vote and has continued to tolerate the dewatering of the Dolores for financial gain. Giving radio airtime to these ass clowns is a mistake. When it comes to the environment you can't give an inch because once it's gone it's gone forever. Remember Martin Litton? . How about when they turn it back to 50 cfs and the fish are dying. Victory for Dolores and boaters ??? That's as big of joke as River Runners museum in a town and surrounding area that prioritized money over environment and river health. River of sorrow indeed. Hate on SW Colorado I speak the truth.

Spend your dollars in places that protect the resources you love.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, that does sound hateful.
Do you have a proposed solution to the problem?
The previous generation did mess things up really bad down there.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

mattman said:


> Well, that does sound hateful.
> Do you have a proposed solution to the problem?
> The previous generation did mess things up really bad down there.


It is not my intention to minimize the hard work of the small percentage of Dolores valley and surrounding area residents including the River Runners Museum that are trying to make a positive change.

My 1st solution was highlighted in the last sentence of my previous post and my 2nd is not suitable for posting on the internet. 

The truth is often mislabeled as hate and other evil words.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

This year could be a once in a decade chance to show the positive impact economically and otherwise boating can have on the region. I would save your boycott for every other year.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

One positive thing that could happen if the proposed release does last for several weeks is that there will be times when it might be possible to see the river uncrowded. Last year the Slickrock Canyon was overcrowded which led to negative experiences for some groups including mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

swimteam101 said:


> It is not my intention to minimize the hard work of the small percentage of Dolores valley and surrounding area residents including the River Runners Museum that are trying to make a positive change.
> 
> My 1st solution was highlighted in the last sentence of my previous post and my 2nd is not suitable for posting on the internet.
> 
> The truth is often mislabeled as hate and other evil words.


Ok.
I choose the term hate since you used it when you said hate on southwestern colorado. Glad you also realize the hard work some residents are doing to try and make a positive change.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Fumble said:


> This year could be a once in a decade chance to show the positive impact economically and otherwise boating can have on the region. I would save your boycott for every other year.


I would personally rather be viewed as a source of revenue, and welcomed, if for no other reason than money, than viewed as an unwanted pest. If residents wanted boaters gone, what better way to get rid of them then to basically turn off the river? Plant an extra acre of alfalfa, let those sprinklers run like hell, when they had to choose between water in the river, or keeping it impounded, choose the later.

I was pleasantly surprised last spring when I talked to the Lady that runs the Slick Rock store, she said she learned so much from boaters about the Dolores river, how important it is, about how badly water management policy's have damaged it. She was also making a lot of money off parking, very welcome family income. 
Not a huge portion of the demographic, but at least it is something, we have SOME people simpathetic to the rivers cause, which is better than no one.

Who knows, maybe some of the things DRBA is doing, like taking kids on the Dolores, will help to influence the next generation?

Peace 
-Matt


----------

